# Do!Aqua 45p high tech planted



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I am starting a Do!Aqua high-tech planted tank soon!! I am very excited.

Substrate: ADA Malaya
Lights: 2x 13W PCF (Fluval)


My choice of plants are: 
Grativola Viscidula
Rotala Bonsai
Rotala Macrandra
Staurogyne Repens


I will be posting pictures of the aquarium planted by next week. (Sunday 31st) 
Cheers!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I can't wait to see this!! Good luck with everything


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I will live vicariously through your pictures


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

wslam said:


> I will live vicariously through your pictures


Thank you! I am new to the planted hobby and have planned this tank for about 3 months now.



battmanh said:


> I can't wait to see this!! Good luck with everything


Thanks again for the tank, it looks great.


----------

